# How should I kit my Flesh Tearer Death Company out?



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

I wrote this post on our blog about what load out my Death Company should have. If anyone has any ideas that would be much appreciated.

http://fourdadsoftheapocalypse.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/death-company-how-should-i-kit-them-out.html


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well just some thoughts in regards to the loadout of death company depends on the role that they will take.

If your just hunting standard troops squads, save from some of the heavier hitters such as large marine squads or even terminators in the grey knights, the standard loadout of chainswords and bolt pistols. 

Other than that it is always a good idea to stagger attacking speeds, if you can afford it lightning claws are good but other wise take powerswords this should be the majority maybe 1:3 in comparison to the lower speed lower ap weapons, id recomend mainly power axes for the cost effectiveness and then a smattering of melta bombs for vehicle and monsterous creatures, but these arn't so nessisary depending on what you feel you need.


----------

